# Firemouth tankmates



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

I have a 29 gallon standard tank, which i have recently added one male firemouth to. The firemouth is the only fish in the aquarium at the time. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas on compatible tankmates for this fish and for the size of the tank. Thanks for any advice in advance!  Also, incase if this helps the firemouth is about 2.5 inchs at this time.


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

another FM. Buenos Aires Tetras are great with them too. Bolivian rams can work.


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

I have a female salvini with my FM. things were going great until last night...I think they are pairing up and the female had some ripped fins this morning...


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

29g is a bit small for a sal/fm combo, imo.


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

If i were to get buenos aires tetras, how many could i fit with a single firemouth in my 29 gallon tank?


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd do 6.


----------



## Steveo151 (Jun 8, 2009)

Okay i might do that soon, thanks for the advice


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

under_control said:


> 29g is a bit small for a sal/fm combo, imo.


Yeah I realize that. As I said both are doing fine now, and my plan had always been to leave it to the Sal once she got too aggressive...but Sals are reclusive and I'm really actually warming up to the Firemouth. Might be the one that stays...


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

i was also wondering what would go well with firemouths.... as u might know from vewing my other posts i am getting 3 female fm's for my big boy... and i was wondering if anything might b able to go in the tank..... i also want to add that it might be better to upgrade your tank to maby a nice 40 g 3 foot and chuck in a couple of females or males what ever genda your fm is.... it will really inhance the colours of your fish


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

James--how are you getting "3 females". Sexing FM's, outside of watching them lay eggs... is not very easy...


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

they have breeding tubes
just b4 their anal fin if it is thin and pointy it is a male if it is fat and short it is a female (u can only see the breeding tube when they have full stomachs)


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

and u can also tell by the fins... the males have londer fins which trail off to a sharp point where the females ones r les angular and don't trail off


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

jamesman_1994 said:


> and u can also tell by the fins... the males have londer fins which trail off to a sharp point where the females ones r les angular and don't trail off


I find this method to be very unreliable. The tubes is a good method, but the average hobbyist doesn't have this skill. Fins can be very deceiving and in my breeding tanks I have about 50% of them that do NOT hold this charactaristic.


----------



## jamesman_1994 (Jun 23, 2009)

yes but the guy who owns the fish shop is very nolidgeable and has taught me much about sexing FM's and if i can't tell if it is a boy or girl he will pick them out for me


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

my female always had nicer fins then the male...


----------



## under_control (Jan 9, 2008)

gage said:


> my female always had nicer fins then the male...


If I kept track it may be that way. I'd honestly say they split close to 50 50 for me.


----------

